#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-10-17
<Weudel> anyone home?
<Weudel> okay.... goodnight @locobot_5
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-10-18
<jbicha> jaysonr: hey, celebrating Release Day with us?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-10-19
<Android_Lee> Greetings all.
<Android_Lee> Jon got tied up at work and asked me to fill in for him tonight.
<jaysonr> jbicha: for sure :-)
<Android_Lee> So I'm bouncing back between here and the hangout I'm trying to start on Google+.
<jaysonr> about to spin it up in a VM and check it out - I hadn't looked at 12.10 since Beta2
<jaysonr> if that goes well, onto the laptop it goes :-)
<Android_Lee> I got it downloaded but did not have time to get it installed on any of my laptops.
<Android_Lee> Hey, if anyone is on Google+, here's the hangout:   https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d6ca488c2e469c649fe39965441b426bd401d8f0?authuser=0&eid=102038242643992192774&hl=en﻿
<Android_Lee> Anyone get 12.10 installed yet?
<Android_Lee> I got the live cd loaded and the first thing I noticed was the Ubuntu Music and Amazon icons.
<jbicha> Android_Lee: yeah, it's rather prominent
<SenatorPerry> FYI... I am the silent picture guy
<SenatorPerry> On Google+
<Android_Lee> Cool, I see that now.
<Android_Lee> So for anyone that has it instralled already, thoughts?
<jbicha> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<jbicha> and there's some screenshots in http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.6/
<jbicha> or http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<jbicha> http://rachel.bicha.net/2012/04/26/partying-with-pangolins-and-penguins/
<jbicha> ubuntu-sc.org is  owned by Canonical now
<jbicha> you can run
<jbicha> whois ubuntu-sc.org
<Android_Lee> Mmmmmm......cake.
<Android_Lee> Well I know Weudel is trying to plan a release party but I don't know what date/location he is working on.
<SenatorPerry> BRB
<jbicha> ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<jbicha> gnome-shell
<senatorperry> And I am back.
<Android_Lee> Welcome back.
<senatorperry> Was working... Had to reboot out of Windows.
<senatorperry> \ping
<Android_Lee> \reping
<senatorperry> http://slashdot.org/index2.pl?fhfilter=Jeremy+Bicha
#ubuntu-us-sc 2012-10-20
<kendfinger> Hello
<kendfinger>  I was told that someone reserved a quantal DVD for me. Can I receive it here?
<jbicha> kendfinger: told by who?
<kendfinger> peter from ubuntu-youth
<jbicha> I don't know who peter is and we don't have any quantal CDs that I know of
<jbicha> kendfinger: but where do you live?
<kendfinger> Jbicha: Walhalla, SC
<jbicha> well Flare183 lives near Clemson, you could try to contact him
<kendfinger> Ok . :-)  thanks
<kendfinger> Seneca?
<jbicha> or you could just go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download and make your own DVD
<jbicha> that's what we'd have to do anyway
<kendfinger> I don't have a DVD ATM.
<jbicha> you could use a USB stick
<jbicha> or you can buy a nice looking one from http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?currency=USD&products_id=1027 but it looks like that won't arrive before ~2 weeks
<kendfinger> Yeah thanks. Might as well use a USB. Lol
<kendfinger> Byw
<kendfinger> Bye
